# VW 2.0 Golf MK4 2002: cranks but doesn't start (very occassionaly!)



## Racoon (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi...
I've had a peculiar situation with my car now twice in the last 1-2 weeks:
The car will not start, meaning you hear the starter cranking (pretty well) but the car won't start. Just like you are run out of gas.








Then after waiting for a while 5min to 25min (basically doing nothing) 
the car will just start and run fine.








It appears that the starting issue happens once every 20, maybe 30 times when I start my car. 
I read the trouble codes using VAG and found:
16645 - Fuel Injector #1 (N30): Short to Ground
P0261 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16651 - Fuel Injector #3 (N32): Short to Ground
P0267 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16654 - Fuel Injector #4 (N33): Short to Ground
P0270 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16648 - Fuel Injector #2 (N31): Short to Ground
P0264 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17833 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80): Short to Ground
P1425 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17525 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating Circuit: B1 S2: Short to Ground
P1117 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17843 - Secondary Air Pump Relay (J299): Short to Ground
P1435 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16705 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Implausible Signal
P0321 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Note, that these trouble codes will only appear/be stored after I had the starting problem. 
E.g., After I reset the codes and drove for 2 days - I found nothing !
I also don't know if these trouble codes point to the real problem or if they are of second order.
Other than that the car usually starts fine (and promtly) and there are no noticable (for me) drivability issues.
Any ideas, comments, maybe people had the same problem.
ah, speaking about that, coils, spark plugs and cables have just been changed 3 months ago (problems there would cause effects while driving, too, so I kind of rule that out).
Only thing I did recently on the car was to change the turn signal switch and hence, had to disonnect the battery (+) for some time in order to removed the air bag safely.
Hope some people have an idea what to check if I run into that problem again...

Best ... Marcel
PS: one thing I noticed on the car about 2 weeks ago is that when I lock the car using the remote it doesn't honk anymore (although the horn does function). Maybe there is a relation, maybe not...
other than that it just runs and 'usually' starts nice.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

Check fuel pump relay...and fuse #32 and the engine speed sensor is below the oil filter going into the block. Firmly jiggle it to see if it is loose....check the connector for it as well.


----------



## designwell1 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: VW 2.0 Golf MK4 2002: cranks but doesn't start (Racoon)*

Just wondered how you solved the issue, I going through the same with mine at 89k
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Racoon (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: VW 2.0 Golf MK4 2002: cranks but doesn't start (designwell1)*

Hi there...
sorry, yes (i guess) I solved the problem.








It was the fuel pump relay.. it actually looked fine/new from the outside and also well made and assembled after I opened it up.. However, I finally discovered a bad/cold solder on the PCB... I made a picture but don't know how to attach pics here.
If you get the same (similar) short to ground trouble codes, I would say the fuel pump relay is a good spot to check. 
When you look in the wiring diagram you will see that all the components listed above (and claiming to have a short to gnd) are hooked up to the fuel pump relay. So just one prob on that line will cause all these trouble codes.
good luck... Marcel
PS if you do not feel comfortable in opening the relay up and search for errors, just get a new one it is about $50. I would not make the mistake to judge the relay just from the outside look, mine looked shiny new


----------



## tritwn33 (Oct 1, 2010)

*2002 golf will not start*

Hi guys, had the same problem in my shop for the last three weeks............it was the fuel pump relay. Thanks. Owe you big time.


----------



## saim45 (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't see a problem with getting some sort of glow coming out of the box. Call Gus in support and see what he says .


----------

